# Now What The?????



## smoke665 (May 14, 2017)

Yesterday I glanced down at my K3II  and noticed that in the hot shoe there is a hole where a contact pin used to be. It's one of the four small ones around the larger center pin. I am assuming this is one of the contacts used for TTL , which I rarely if ever use. Wireless trigger still works. So is this something easily repaired, or even worth repair considering my use. Think I just moved out of warranty.


----------



## Gary A. (May 14, 2017)

Many manufacturers will honor beyond their warranty if it is obviously a manufacturer's defect and not customer abuse.  This thing all hinges on the compassion and the side-of-the-bed the repair supervisor/manager woke up upon the day you inquire.  It is well worth a try, especially if you have a backup camera and a good story about being a long term Pentaxian ... Pentagon, Pentaxate, Patagonian, Pentaxican, Pentaprism, Penta-ubiquitin ... Pentax owner.


----------



## bogeyguy (May 14, 2017)

Was it even there to begin with?


----------



## smoke665 (May 14, 2017)

bogeyguy said:


> Was it even there to begin with?



Well I'd like to say it was but my mind isn't what it used to be. I know there's a hole where it should be. 

@Gary A. The part I hate is being without it for 6 weeks. If I can find the contact I'll epoxy it back


----------



## tirediron (May 14, 2017)

It's not by any chance the hole for the speedlight's locking pin is it?


----------



## smoke665 (May 14, 2017)

tirediron said:


> It's not by any chance the hole for the speedlight's locking pin is it?



Again I can't say with 100% certainty, that there was contact there, and I'm on the road, so I don't have other bodies for refrence. Anyone else have a k3 or k3ii they can check?


----------



## pixmedic (May 14, 2017)

Pentax K-3 Review - Tech Info

spec page on your camera has a picture of the hot shoe mount. matches yours perfectly. 
nothings broke or missing.
its a spot for a locking pin.


----------



## Derrel (May 14, 2017)

That was my first thought: that's the locking pin hole....turns out Pixmedic provided us with a nice shot confirming that! (The photo that pixmedic linked us to is here: ZTECHHOTSHOE-s.jpg)


----------



## smoke665 (May 14, 2017)

@pixmedic Duh! Now I'd be happy that apparently there's nothing wrong, if I wasn't kicking myself for being stupid!!! I am assuming the hot shoe on a K3 is the same as a K3II? At least you guys saved me the embarrassment of calling Pentax and making a complete fool of myself.


----------



## pixmedic (May 14, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> @pixmedic Duh! Now I'd be happy that apparently there's nothing wrong, if I wasn't kicking myself for being stupid!!! I am assuming the hot shoe on a K3 is the same as a K3II? At least you guys saved me the embarrassment of calling Pentax and making a complete fool of myself.




heres an actual K3 II review. same hot shoe mount.
Pentax Unveils The Pentax K-3 II Declaring It To Be The Sharpest APC To Date - DIY Photography


----------



## Derrel (May 14, 2017)

Let's give Smoke a big, rousing Homer Simpson chorus of "*D'oh!*"

(lol!)


----------



## smoke665 (May 14, 2017)

I hope I'm not the only one out there that can see something mundane everyday and suddenly not be able to remember what it looked like the day before.


----------



## smoke665 (May 14, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> heres an actual K3 II review. same hot shoe mount.
> Pentax Unveils The Pentax K-3 II Declaring It To Be The Sharpest APC To Date - DIY Photography



Thanks man.


----------



## seokieu (May 15, 2017)

That's great! I very like it.


----------



## pez (May 18, 2017)

And what happened to your hot shoe cover?


----------



## smoke665 (May 18, 2017)

pez said:


> And what happened to your hot shoe cover?



Uggggghhh. I don't have a clue, it disappeared within the first week I think.


----------



## pez (May 18, 2017)

Hahaha, I bought a package of 5 from some place on eBay a couple of years ago, and now I have no spares left...


----------



## DarkShadow (May 18, 2017)

No worry  gramps, you will be ok. maybe cut back on the smoke a little.


----------



## smoke665 (May 18, 2017)

@pez If I get another one I'm going to epoxy a cord to that wraps around the strap

@DarkShadow smoke is out the question for me now if I want to continue breathing. Partly because of my years in the VFD, and partly because our truck shop and office were connected


----------



## DarkShadow (May 18, 2017)

Sorry about you lungs,I have Emphysema and asthma my self so no what you mean. I have done the same thing with somethings notice something later I never noticed before then  wonder if it was always there or not there.


----------



## smoke665 (May 18, 2017)

@DarkShadow Asthma for me mostly controlled. Haven't been to ER in 6 months so consider myself lucky! I hate that feeling that you get when you don't know if you just imagined something.


----------



## pez (May 18, 2017)

Oh, I could write a book about all the bizarre things that I thought I saw, but later questioned.


----------



## smoke665 (May 18, 2017)

Back on post I decided to look for the hot shoe cover. After searching everywhere, guess what I found? The hot shoe cover for my K30 that I lost a few years ago  shame it won't fit.


----------

